# Python blanks



## Pastor John (Jan 21, 2013)

Is anyone casting Burmese Python blanks from Florida Everglades yet?


----------



## panamag8or (Jan 22, 2013)

They've only bagged 27 so far. You'd think they'd do this when it's a bit warmer, and those nasty things were a bit more active.


----------



## Pastor John (Jan 22, 2013)

*Pythons*

How close are you to the action?


----------



## panamag8or (Jan 22, 2013)

Pastor John said:


> How close are you to the action?



I'm up in North Central FL, a long way from the Everglades, but our paper keeps a daily tally, lol.

Actually, the pythons are making their way north, so I hope this hunt works.


----------



## Rodnall (Jan 22, 2013)

i know a couple of the firefighters on our venom units. I will ask how we can get some skins. 
Rod


----------



## Bayward (Jan 22, 2013)

I am not sure the Python skin pattern will make a good blank for something as small as a pen. The pattern on a Python skin seems it is too large ? 

I have tossed a few Pythons in the trash barrel for pick up in the past. I used to live in South Florida, now Tampa Bay area.

Here are some skins for sale.

Bob


----------



## Pastor John (Jan 23, 2013)

I thought of the same thing, i.e., the pattern being too large, but would like to give it a try anyway.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jan 23, 2013)

They have babies that are small enough to make pens. I also found that you can shrink a skin quite a bit with heat. I had a skin that was wrinkled so I had the idea to iron it to smooth it out. I laid out the skin and put a damp paper towel over it and as soon as the iron started warming up, not hot, I pressed the skin and it shrunk. The pattern looks better but it gets a little thicker also. I do it often because on  the larger copperheads the patten is too big and you can see through the skin. I had a large rattlesnake and was able to put it on a slim pen with no problem.


----------

